# Help - 2003 Maxima overheating



## smc477 (Jun 4, 2005)

I have 2003 Maxima SE, 3.5L V6. The car runs great except for occasionally overheating. It mostly happens when driving on the interstate (65+ mph) and sometimes in stop and go traffic. I have had the thermostat replaced but the problem hasn't stopped. It seems like I would have the problem more often, but it heats up pretty fast when the engine starts to work harder on the interstate. I'd really like to get this problem fixed, I am thinking it may be a radiator clog or a catalytic converter problem as I saw on a previous post (although there is no SES light on). Can someone please help?? The car only has 40K on it.

I also have water leaking onto the passenger side floorboard from under the dash. Could this be A/C condensate back up?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Leaking heater core or hoses?

Could be a clogged radiator core. I dunno. I'm sure people here have more experience with this issue than I do. If anything consistent, stable crusing at freeway speeds should be easier on the cooling system.


----------



## 2K1Maxima (May 11, 2005)

thermostat switch??


----------



## mikeymaxima2001 (Jun 18, 2005)

i recommend a coolant flush and new thermostat. If that doesnt do it then write back. good luck.
ps it is normal for any vehicle to run warm sometimes. If it gets into the red zone on the temp gauge thats when u have a problem. Gm vehicles even tho they are shit boxes...are designed to run real hot in traffic for better gas mialage... it does freak you out when ur temp gauge is running high tho... good luck bro


----------



## smc477 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, I have changed the thermostat and the coolant has been flushed. The temperature has reached into the red zone a few times, so I think it is a real problem. I am at my wit's end because nobody can tell me what is wrong with the car. As I said before, the real problem is when the car is driven above 65 m/h for any length of time. 




mikeymaxima2001 said:


> i recommend a coolant flush and new thermostat. If that doesnt do it then write back. good luck.
> ps it is normal for any vehicle to run warm sometimes. If it gets into the red zone on the temp gauge thats when u have a problem. Gm vehicles even tho they are shit boxes...are designed to run real hot in traffic for better gas mialage... it does freak you out when ur temp gauge is running high tho... good luck bro


----------



## Trainoperator (May 17, 2005)

Are there any other symptoms other than the temp just starts to go up on the highway?? Any strange sounds, rattles or knocks??


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

smc477 said:


> Yeah, I have changed the thermostat and the coolant has been flushed. The temperature has reached into the red zone a few times, so I think it is a real problem. I am at my wit's end because nobody can tell me what is wrong with the car. As I said before, the real problem is when the car is driven above 65 m/h for any length of time.


Could have used the wrong thermostat or but it backwards. Have it replaced again.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

something similar happened to me. Car was over heating bad so i replaced the thermostat. Car still overheated, so i flushed it out, car still over heated, so i started looking around and saw that there was a slight leak at the water pump so i replaced the whole thing and sealed it tight, car still over heated, then flushed it again, car still over heated, so i had it professionaly flushed thinking that maybe there was some blockage in the core somewhere, but that didnt work, car still over heated. So i was at my wits end as well when i was looking at the motor thinking what the hell could it be, and in an effort to not replace the radiator and heater core i looked at the radiator cap and thought "maybe", replaced it and VIOLA!!!! problem solved. it was a damn $6 problem that i spent close to $200 and 6hrs of labor on. So try replacing the cap apperantly they have springs in there that open and let coolant flow by according to heat and pressure. Its just one of those things that you (I) would have never thought about..........Good luck.


----------

